# Good End Of Year Comprehensive Test?



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Any links for good end of year testing for first graders?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I use the ITBS achievement tests with my kids, and like it. I order it from BJU press


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Also the Stanford is good. We use it. Champion prep academy will proctor it online. google them. =0)


----------



## mamaC11 (Jun 11, 2012)

we did the stanford with my 3rd grader this year and it seemed good. it was proctored through our homeschool co-op at church. i *think* you can proctor some by yourself if you have a bachelor degree. anyway, the lady who set it up got it thru BJU press


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I use BJU press and yes you can do it at home, you just have to be a certified administrator. To be one you just apply with BJU press. You need to have a bachelors degree in any field. You can get stanford or ITBS from them. I ordered my son who will be in first grade this coming year the ITBS today. I will give it next month and then give it again at the end of first grade to see the growth


----------

